# FK1000p Durability test on wheels



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Decided to do my own test on the durability of fk1000p on wheels.

I brought myself some new wheels and had them fitted 3 weeks ago. Before having them fitted i applied 1 coat of Fk215 as prep, followed by 3 layers of fk1000p.










I have since cleaned them each weekend with serious performance shampoo, which has "gentle PH neutral formula - wont strip wax or sealant".

I have only cleaned the face of them as my EZ brush broke. So instead i will just leave the backs and pull the wheels off monthly for a quick clean, so we i can see how good it is if washed weekly and monthly.

I use my car every day and do at least 120 miles a week so they will see the winter weather.

The wheel










fronts arent too bad as it hasnt rained much this week




























backs are much worse










serious performance shampoo used only for this test










after being sprayed on the dirt didnt move on the backs










moved very easy with the brush though



















the fronts had steaks though where the shampoo had come down, so working good there










front cleaned very easy to










rinsed and dryed










left this



















wheel back on and looking brand new again




























so far so good then, no marks what so ever on any 4 wheels.

Will update the thread as i go :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Very good advert for FK1000p, it is an excellent sealant.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I use it for wheels and it is very good, makes them super easy to clean with just shampoo, and break dust won't stick, I usually reapply every 6 month or so


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

My choice for wheels.

I put mine on back in Feb/March, only today have I stripped them. They were starting to feel a bit rough so sprayed them with Tardis to get the worst of, washed and rinsed them again, then re-applied.

They look pretty damn good :thumb:

(and so do yours btw, but wouldn't put it on paintwork)


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^

im hoping it will last all winter Blazebro, it lasted forever on my old wheels but i started using serious performance citrus cleaner instead so not sure if that took some off the life away... still got no brake dust baked on :thumb:

was tempted to top them up with fk425 but i am just going to leave them 

and i know you wouldnt use it on paintwork dont start this again :lol: but it does look amazing on some finishes and lasts a very long time as this test will hopefully show!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've only ever put 2 coats on, I think it was on my wheels last winter and got me through to Feb/March. Imo it'll give you 6months good service as a minimum.

I'll give a product praise where it's due. IMO it's positives are:

Lasts ages
Absolute doddle to apply thinly
As it's a doddle to apply, it's a doddle to buff off
Dosen't require long curing time, just a few mins

The negative is the finsh is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice little test so far.



Blazebro said:


> but wouldn't put it on paintwork


And your wheels are finished with what exactly ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if they get cleaned and rinsed good they should see me through winter...

i put 3 coats on because i couldnt see it very well on the silver and wanted to make sure i had 100% coverage, no other reason

have you used opti-seal on wheels Blazebro?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

james b said:


> And your wheels are finished with what exactly ? :tumbleweed:


Yes, I know what your saying, I mean bodywork. As I want a product to protect first, and look good second on my wheels, it ticks those boxes. The only other option I've got is 476, but as I've got a tin of FK1p to use up, it's my go to wheel sealent.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> have you used opti-seal on wheels Blazebro?


No, but I don't think it's as robust as FK1p, so quite happy to continue with that choice :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> No, but I don't think it's as robust as FK1p, so quite happy to continue with that choice :thumb:


no way near as durable, i had some on my wheels and wasnt impressed at all, but didnt really give it a fair test tbh

might do a few different sealants in my next test, thinking opti-seal, gtechniq c5, planet polish WS&S and one other

edit: thinking swizzvax autobahn actually, that would be interesting!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice test with clear pictures mate :thumb:

But... won't the 215 improve the performance of the 1000P as it's an AIO and 'will' leave some protection of it's own. Not knocking you test just think it will perform differently from just 1000p. Maybe to have got a fair test you should have done 2 and 2 with and without the added 215.

Just a thought .

But it is one of the better lasting one's on wheels.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ yes, fk215 is a cleaner/glaze/sealant AIO, so i can see where your coming from... but, when i use products i like to get the maximum out of them, so i use prep using the same manufacturers products where possible. 

so when i test swissvax autobahn i will use the cleaner fluid they do for example, that way i think its a actual test for the product and it cant perform any better (theoretically)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

big ben said:


> ^^^ yes, fk215 is a cleaner/glaze/sealant AIO, so i can see where your coming from... but, when i use products i like to get the maximum out of them, so i use prep using the same manufacturers products where possible.
> 
> so when i test swissvax autobahn i will use the cleaner fluid they do for example, that way i think its a actual test for the product and it cant perform any better (theoretically)


Know exactly what your saying , just wanted maybe some of the noobies to be aware that the 215 WILL make a difference to the overall outcome.

I'm the same so always prep with a cleaner first and 9 times out of 10 with the same manufacturers product.

Thanks again for taking the time and I hope you keep the thread updated.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Know exactly what your saying , just wanted maybe some of the noobies to be aware that the 215 WILL make a difference to the overall outcome.
> 
> I'm the same so always prep with a cleaner first and 9 times out of 10 with the same manufacturers product.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time and I hope you keep the thread updated.


good point, you may not see the length of durability with just fk1000p, but i wouldnt of though it would be far off

and dont worry, i will keep it updated for sure :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ben you have PM.


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

what sort of longevitiy did you get in the end ben? how did we find the FK?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

FK is awesome, a bargain for the amount you get for the price. I apply it every 3 months to the wheels which is probably overkill, but I get bored easy.

I decanted some into an old hair gel pot to use just for wheels so I didn't contaminate the large pot.


----------

